# whats my guppy doing



## BUBBLES (Oct 14, 2009)

One of my guppys is heavily pg, Shes in a seperate tank, when i went to check on her after the school run i noticed 7 little balls on the floor Shes not looking so big now, i thought she was going to burst before.She doesnt look so big now either. Whats she done? theres no fry. Any ideas.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I see two possibilities. The most likely is that she miscarried and lost what would eventually have become fry. Some livebearers don't have placentas like people, but rather carry eggs that contain all the nutrition for the fry inside the mothers body. Its called ovoviviparity and the fish is called ovoviviparous. ovi means egg, viviparous mean live-bearing. 

The second possibility is that she had an internal parasite and passed it. Many worms ball up once outside the fish. 

The thing to do is get a good look at the balls before they fungus. If they look like eggs, they probably are. Nothing you can really do about it. She will recover or not, have more fry, or not. 

If, however, you grab a ball with a tweezers and it wiggles or unwinds, go get medicated food and anti-parasite water-treatments.


----------



## BUBBLES (Oct 14, 2009)

THANK YOU too late they have gone think she ate them. hope it wasnt a parrasite. Will keep checking her x


----------

